# 70s Style TV Dial watches



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

OK, I've recently noticed the Glashutte Original Seventies Panorama Date and have fallen in love with that shape of watch.
Unfortunately (or fortunately for my wallet) the 40mm wide square case is a touch big for my wrists.

Glashutte Original Seventies









In my search so far for something similar, smaller and more importantly, the correct vintage for the style, I have come across the Omega Seamaster of unknown ref using (I think) a 1020 movement:


















and this Bulova, again of unknown ref.









I have seen other variations of the Omega Seamaster with this sort of dial shape but with just the date and another variation that has a slightly different bezel but that day-date with black dial is close to what I'm after except I prefer the chunkier/taller bezel (or is that just an illusion) of the Bulova but not the blue dial (although I suppose I could get used to a blue dial).
I've also seen similar watches that has the filled in type lugs where the bracelet is fitted/hidden underneath and I much prefer the bracelet fitting style on these two.

Anyway.
Are there any other similar watches that I didn't spy on my searches?
Does anyone know the model reference number for these two?

Photos and references so I can search for them would be much appreciated.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

If you can find one in a good condition, the *SLAVA* 2427 is a nice watch |>

Here is mine :









More pics & infos here : Slava "monster" 2427


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

The ultimate TV screen watch was actually nicknamed "Fernseher" (television): the last of the 1970s vintage Zenith El Primeros. 4950 made with a blue dial and only 50 with a black one! The black one can be seen in this thread, bought by a WUS member:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/black-primero-finally-sells-657837.html

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

Poljot also made a couple of models resembling both the Glashütte and Omega as shown too.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Did somebody say 'TV Dial'?

Here's mine:










TV dials were fairly common in Soviet watches from the 1970s and 1980s, particularly Slava, Poljot and Raketa. Black dials are generally more common in the quartz models. In Japan, Citizen and Orient made TV dials. Chinese examples are rarer; Chunlei is a brand that comes to mind.


----------



## mike184 (Feb 10, 2010)

*TV time @ Rado*

Hi!

Rado was ahead of it´s time - some of these designs date back to the 1960s. Here are a few of mine:










SuperTime MkI










SuperTime MkII(meanwhile sold to USA)










Manhattan










NCC 101


----------



## spoink (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh yeah, goin' wide screen on this puppy.









Cornavin Swiss ETA cal. 2789, chunky and funky.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: TV time @ Rado*



mike184 said:


> NCC 101


...they seriously called it that...?

what's with the day/date?
7sun30?


----------



## mike184 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: TV time @ Rado*



drunken monkey said:


> ...they seriously called it that...?
> 
> what's with the day/date?
> 7sun30?


Yes, not a NCC 1701. ;-)
Hasn´t anything to do with Startrek at all, NCC stands for "new case constuction" - the back is fixed with 4 screws and the movement inside, a nice GP ETA 2789 with 25 jewels, is extra-protected by a blue silicon cover. There are also NCC 202, 303, 404 and for the ladies NCC 111, 222, 444.

The date: 7(th day of the week) SUN(DAY) 30(th day of the month).


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: TV time @ Rado*



mike184 said:


> Yes, not a NCC 1701. ;-)
> Hasn´t anything to do with Startrek at all, NCC stands for "new case constuction" - the back is fixed with 4 screws and the movement inside, a nice GP ETA 2789 with 25 jewels, is extra-protected by a blue silicon cover. There are also NCC 202, 303, 404 and for the ladies NCC 111, 222, 444.
> 
> The date: 7(th day of the week) SUN(DAY) 30(th day of the month).


hmm, never seen a day date like that before.
I'm also kinda glad I didn't know the correct ship number; it means I'm not a geek after all.

Also, it appears I've done the "not patient enough" thing in starting my thread. After a couple more days of searching and e-mailing, I got offered one of these Omega models









(not this one but one slightly more tired looking...)

and for less than half of what I was expecting to pay. Alas, I'm going to assume it will need a service when I get it. I also jumped on it even though it's not my prefered black dial but it has the big bezel and the integrated bracelet design and it's the rarer "male" lug so I'm quite a happy chap about this one.
Or at least I am until I get it in my hands.

In the mean time, I've spied some Russian/Soviet tv dial watches that look very tempting and for not a lot of money.


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

waltham with an FHF 905


----------



## mike184 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hmmm - you have a round screen on your TV? ;-)


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

mike184 said:


> Hmmm - you have a round screen on your TV? ;-)


More like a washing machine lol


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

mission accomplished.
I have actually been looking for a tv dial watch since I got back into the UK in December and I said before, I made the post juuuust a couple of days too early.
This is the "prize".










it is 99% what I wanted except I do would've preferred a darker dial like the blue on that Bulova.
Still, this was cheap but I've read bad things about the servicing of the 1020 so I'm hoping that doesn't drain too much from my watch funds...


----------



## spoink (Nov 9, 2010)

She's a beauty. 99% of expectations don't happen often, congratulations!


----------



## sherwoodschwartz (Apr 16, 2009)

owned this eternamatic briefly. kept amazing time, but just not quite my style. huge watch:


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

'Nother Rado...









~Sherry.


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

For a funky looking TV set, a Zodiac SST ...


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, i've been wearing it for the past 2 days and my initial assessment was slightly wrong.
For a start, it didn't lose 5 minutes within an hour because in the past 24 hours since I re-set the time, it's gone about 75 seconds fast which isn't too bad for a 30+ year old watch.

After having been wearing my huuuuge TAG Heuer 1887 (41mm x 15.5mm) and the Precista PRS-14 (40mm x 14.3mm) the Omega feels tiny (34mm x 10mm) but somehow the TV dial and case makes it look bigger than it is.
I would say that it wears like my TAG Heuer 6000 that is a 38mm round-ish case.

I think I need more TV dials, they are definitely the coolest thing from the 70s.


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

This thread was asking for a Seiko...


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Actually, there's a couple of 6309 I have been eyeing up too.
Some very nice case shapes they made back then but haven't found a dial that I like yet.

edit:
and from the looks of it, 7009 too.
a lot of what I found is 36mm and under and Seiko seem to have produced lots of watches that fit my magic 38mm sweet spot.


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

Some I own... have owned!
































































Some just 'square'...... not really 'tv'..... got carried away!


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

ok, that Seiko Hi-Beat is a contender.
what's the model ref for that?


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

King Seiko KS 5246-5010 from April 1973





































Sorry... pics not the best!

Marc


----------



## orfinagf (Mar 30, 2012)

drunken monkey said:


> OK, I've recently noticed the Glashutte Original Seventies Panorama Date and have fallen in love with that shape of watch.
> Unfortunately (or fortunately for my wallet) the 40mm wide square case is a touch big for my wrists.
> 
> Glashutte Original Seventies
> ...


What a great thread. I've been trying to find specs for my watch in the vintage thread but I've gotta say it sure looks like it belongs here in tv dial land. So here's my chunky baby. Not the best photoshopping but it needs fixing and I thought it could use a little help.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Bring up this post again. I love the 70s watches and those TV Dials.

I just have this very rare one : Rodania Day Date Automatic is quite the same as the more common Favre Leuba Sea Raider but bigger size 40mm without crown and with the famous NSA bracelet like on those Heuer Silverstone which raises the question about the relationship between Rodania and Heuer in the past...Anyway this Rodania is a big surprise since I didn't expect to find a TV Dial that nice under this brand.



The other one I have is this vintage Zenith Defy with Hi Beat automatic movement.


And the last one is this well known Zenith Big Blue, I realize I never post it in WUS before :


Hope to see more unusual TV Dials from other members.

FrancoThai


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi, please suggest me if I should buy this Rado NCC 101 for USD 200 ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's a vintage Accutron with that style dial. One of my favorite 218 stainless variants.









Eric


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Rajesh Kumar said:


> Hi, please suggest me if I should buy this Rado NCC 101 for USD 200 ?
> Thanks in advance.


Worth considering. Probably needs service. I see these in very good condition go for quite a bit more so a service seems well worth it.


----------



## Rajesh Kumar (Sep 21, 2016)

Thank you. It is already serviced, but the dial is moisture damaged.
Thanks again.


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Look elsewhere. That's my opinion.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Here's my Girard-Perregaux from 1972


----------



## stadiou (Jun 1, 2013)

You need one of these


----------



## stadiou (Jun 1, 2013)

The one on the left has been dropped (many times) bashed washed and tumble dried. Relubricated and back to work with no ill effect. One very tough TV!


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

stadiou said:


> The one on the left has been dropped (many times) bashed washed and tumble dried. Relubricated and back to work with no ill effect. One very tough TV!


:-! Raketa Baker; an all-round legend.

It's time I added a few more photos to the '70s TV parade:


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Here's a Zim TV dial:


----------



## Olds64 (May 17, 2019)

I wish I could find one of these watches in good condition. I know almost nothing about it but found it recently since I've become active on WUS.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

"Quartzarama" That's comedy gold. Mechanical, I presume?


----------



## Olds64 (May 17, 2019)

Chascomm said:


> Mechanical, I presume?


I've seen a few available on Ebay. The Ebay ads mention that they are mechanical, manual wind watches. However, I @$$umed "Quartzaram" meant it had a quartz movement. I suppose the "gold" plating might turn your wrist green, but the Oldsmobile rocket and vintage look make it cool. b-)


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Two of my TV dials

1970-80 7019 "Seikotilus"









and 1984 Bulova


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Slava:


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Cornavin:


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

That Cornavin looks very close to my Sekonda branded Raketa's, I have quite a few Russian "tanks" and stuff, Sekonda type 39 a big square and several "big beast" Poljot/Chaika massive square things. Chaika also do a "big blue" quartz monster.

I also have a very early seventies Orient Tristar "letterbox", it is Orient stamped inside the case but is like a letterbox window inside quite a long case with shrouded lugs, Orient haven't a clue what it is and for 70's standards lug to lug is gigantic.

Haven't as yet acquired a Vostok square or rectangle or a Slava fridge.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Dodgydruid said:


> That Cornavin looks very close to my Sekonda branded Raketa's, I have quite a few Russian "tanks" and stuff, Sekonda type 39 a big square and several "big beast" Poljot/Chaika massive square things. Chaika also do a "big blue" quartz monster.
> 
> I also have a very early seventies Orient Tristar "letterbox", it is Orient stamped inside the case but is like a letterbox window inside quite a long case with shrouded lugs, Orient haven't a clue what it is and for 70's standards lug to lug is gigantic.
> 
> Haven't as yet acquired a Vostok square or rectangle or a Slava fridge.


Both Cornavin and Sekonda utilized Soviet movements and cases -- although not exclusively. I'm really fond of the Raketa TV (or Baker) style. The Cornavin has a Raketa case and a Zim movement as I don't believe Raketa TV dials had a sub-second (or at least not one I have seen). 📺


----------



## ArchieGoodwin (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## GeneSederholm (Feb 11, 2006)

spoink said:


> Oh yeah, goin' wide screen on this puppy.
> Cornavin Swiss ETA cal. 2789, chunky and funky.












Wow, talk about a resurrected thread but deservedly so. That Cornavin is a big hunk of beauty and a true TV watch! I love TV watches but in a brain haze sold them off. I had almost that exact watch except it was a Seiko.

I sure wish manufacturers would start bringing them back. I'm sure they would sell well.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Cornavin:


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

I can now show off my own Cornavin "baker" too yay...










Have now got six in the baker style, not one a Raketa either but this Cornavin and the other 5 are Sekonda's


----------



## rdefabri (5 mo ago)

The King Seiko and the 7019 Seiko are stunning. I'm with the OP, I love the vintage look of these "TV dials", I was pining for a GUB Glashutte Spezichron, but would take a vintage Seiko 10 times out of 10. That 7019 might be something I start looking for!


----------



## feelasopher (Nov 4, 2015)

Timex…for better reception…


----------

